# hunting larger game



## bunny basher (Nov 29, 2014)

My freind owns a pro diablo, just to see what would happen , this morning we fired a 10mm lead ball at a foxes

head (the fox was addmitadly already dead, we shot it with the rifle last night) , THE RESULTS WERE QUITE A SURPRISE, AT 15 YARDS IT WENT STREIGHT THROUGH FIRST TIME, and would have made a fatal head shot

does anyone hunt larger game in the uk, i would be interested to know?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Do you meam the 10mm lead ball went straight through the head?


----------



## bunny basher (Nov 29, 2014)

yes mate i do, it went in in front of the ear and exited out of its eye on the opposit side.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Interesting matey.

If you got a rifle, stick to the rifle when shooting foxes.


----------



## bunny basher (Nov 29, 2014)

i didnt mean i was going to do it, ive still yet to master small game, i just wondered was anyone else hunting larger game,

also i know it sounds stupid but can you get a tourch mount for a sling shot , as i have to go out on my own at night, cos i have no one regular to go with, if so how effective are they on roosting birds?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good, don't do it!

There are some catties which do have a torch attachmnent. You can use head torch which is a good alternative.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

head light works good i have one thats 1800 lumes and it works good for shooting at night but i also shoot with out a light just have to get your night vison and focus on the target.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sling shots are very deceptive, the energy is one thing, the MOMENTUM is quite another ... if I'm correct, and correct me if I'm wrong !

A 22lr bullet at 40grs, leaving the barrel at 1200 fps has 48,000 units of momentum, but ~127fpe

A 115gr sling shot weight at 250 fps has 28,750 units of momentum (over half of what a 22lr does)... but only has about 16fpe.

What I'm saying is even though the energy level of a sling shot is generally low compared to a a 22lr, the momentum to keep that projectile moving is quite high. That is why the sling has quite a bit of killing power for its relative slow velocity. (think 45-70). You start pushing a 44 cal lead ball at around 265+ and you have yourself a formidable tool for harvesting game.

Back to you question about animals the size of a fox, well you just saw it through your own hands ! Slingshots are not toys and in the correct hands can be lethal to a lot of things, but it is not ethical or right just because it can.

Remember what you shoot and may not intend to hurt and maybe just scare away, could very well end up being killed or maimed for life, as an ethical hunter, this is wrong.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Sling shots are very deceptive, the energy is one thing, the MOMENTUM is quite another ... if I'm correct, and correct me if I'm wrong !
> 
> A 22lr bullet at 40grs, leaving the barrel at 1200 fps has 48,000 units of momentum, but ~127fpe
> 
> ...


You and I are definitely on the same page here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37022-thoughts-and-questions-on-killing-power/?p=458176

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Awsome, thanks for sharing your test. One thing you(we) might want to consider is that a few hours after the animal being dead, rigamortis(spelling?) starts setting in. skin is very stretchy and can have a bedsheet backstop of a catchbox effect but rigamortis will make skin brittle, so a test soon after the kil would be mo betta. Probably wouldnt make a difference because the skull is directly behing the skin. Another test that would help us and please share if you do, is try shooting the skull from diffent angles such as a straight head on shot, side of the head shot and a top down shot. I've caught porcupine before so I know a slingshot can kill(edit*slinghots can be deadly) but be prepared to make a quick dispatch of any game taken with a slingshot.


----------

